# Is it worth it to build a darkroom?



## nunezphoto (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm looking to process my Hasselblad 120/220 6x6 film and to process 35mm. Is it worth it to build a whole darkroom and everything that is involved or to send it out to be processed?

Thank you.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 18, 2011)

Are we talking B&W or color?


----------



## nunezphoto (Mar 18, 2011)

Both, although B&W will be 70%. I also want to enlarge the prints.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 18, 2011)

You can get across the lake in a sail boat or a motor boat.  Ignore the cost, what do you want to do and how do you want to get there?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 18, 2011)

Color is more complicated because you don't have the leeway with the temperatures that you get in B&W. Other than that I don't know if it may be worth it financially because I have never had a color darkroom. Besides the temperature problem, the only color prints I liked, Cibachrome, could not be done in a home darkroom if I remember correctly.

I had however set up a darkroom for B&W because it was totally worth it financially. The only labs you could trust were so darned expensive it wasn't funny. Today, in the new darkroom, all B&W will be done by me again because I enjoy darkroom work. Plus who knows if there are any labs anymore.

If you take your time you can find athe whole darkroom used and very cheap. B&W that is. No idea about color.


----------



## nunezphoto (Mar 18, 2011)

I simply want to experiment with my film cameras and the prints are not going to be sold, simply for learning and experimenting.

c.cloudwalker, I didn't know that, thank you for your reply. If this is the situation, then BW will be 100%


----------



## ann (Mar 18, 2011)

cibrachrome can be processed in a home darkroom, but the exposures is made in complete darkness and the "wet" developing in tubes so that can be done in the light.  However, you will also need a color head for the enlarger.

Depending on the type of color film , it too can be processed at home; however, as suggested it is a tricky and needs more equipment to ensure the maintance of temperature, altho, even with black and white the temperature should not be bouncing all over the place. 

Most people work in a darkroom because they love the process. You can develop your own black and white film easily and less expensive than sending it out, and there is the option of scanning and working with a hybird workflow it that fits your style.

enlargers, and other equipment necessary for doing your own work can be found for pennies on the dollar. There is a learning curve, but that is true with all things photo.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 18, 2011)

ann said:


> cibrachrome can be processed in a home darkroom



Darn ann now everyone knows my memory is failing


----------



## maris (Mar 18, 2011)

If you are serious about pursuing the making of pictures out of light sensitive materials (photography?) then you need a workspace where you control the presence or absence of light: the darkroom. When you go this way don't short-cut the job.

It is said that you make your first darkroom for an enemy, your second for a friend, and the third for yourself. My third darkroom cost $5000 including the electrics, plumbing, air-conditioning, and stereo system. All the enlargers from 35mm to 8x10 I got for free. I'm going to use up thousands of dollars worth of sensitive materials. I'm going to spend hundreds of hours behind the darkroom door. It has to be a pleasant experience or it will be set aside for more facile things.


----------



## trojancast (Mar 20, 2011)

Is it worth it?  Absolutely!


----------

